
Trial of the Pyx - DanBC
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trial_of_the_Pyx
======
DanBC
See also these articles:

[https://londonist.com/2009/02/inside_the_trial_of_the_pyx](https://londonist.com/2009/02/inside_the_trial_of_the_pyx)

> "Now, don't drop any coins," says genial goldsmith Warren Benbow. "It's
> remarkably difficult to find them on this carpet."

[https://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/feb/03/britains-
coins...](https://www.theguardian.com/money/2015/feb/03/britains-coins-go-on-
trial-at-ancient-ceremony-trial-pyx)

And this article about the Queen's Remembrancer:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen%27s_Remembrancer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen%27s_Remembrancer)

~~~
eesmith
Or for a fictional account, Stephenson's Baroque Cycle.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_System_of_the_World_(novel...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_System_of_the_World_\(novel\))
.

